# Cách tải choáng club



## vipbinhlonghp (7/3/22)

Choangclub – game bầu cua





Choang club  là cổng game ra đời 2021, tuy khá non trẻ nhưng đã có một sự phát triển vượt bậc với giao diện game xuất sắc.
Bầu cua là 1 game dân gian Việt Nam được choangclub phát triển và đưa lên cổng game của mình, game bầu cua có chế độ chơi đơn giản, bầu cua choangclub có 6 cửa đặt với nhà cái: tôm,cá,gà,cua,bầu,nai.






Người chơi tùy chọn cửa đặt để chơi với nhà cái. Quy luật chơi game bầu cua choangclub chắc không còn xa lạ gì với nhiều người.
Khi chơi game bầu cua trên cổng game choang club,các bạn sẽ được nhận điểm tích lũy theo quá trình chơi game. Điểm tích lũy và nhiệm vụ trong game sẽ quy đổi thành những phần quà tương ứng
Thử trải nghiệm game bầu cua trên choangclub nhé.


----------

